# DIY Sponge Filter?



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Hello! Is there any way to make a DIY sponge filter? Has anyone tried?


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

There a lot of ways to make a sponge filter..... depends on what you have on-hand to use... powerhead or airpump.

I buy used equipment, powerheads and UGF uptake tubes are great and cheap. These powerheads just go and go. You drill holes in the uptake tube then wrap plain old filter floss around it then a optional filter pad. You can use a actual sponge, I have a big rectangle one I bought for a sponge filter..... it looks nicer. Don't ask me why I don't use it... Like most of the stuff I make, its held together with rubberbands. 

Looks ugly, but I don't bother with ascetics. They get buried amongst the plants no matter how nice or ugly they look. Whats amusing is that plants can actually root onto the filter. This pic is really old, but its the only one I have of this filter.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

you can mae them from a tube and a spong of filter bag and power it with an air pump also .... google vids has hundreds of ideas


----------



## adiumroot (Apr 13, 2009)

My DIY sponge filter:

Materials:
1 1/2" diameter PVC pipe around 6-7 inches long
1 PVC pipe end cap 
1 PVC pipe elbow joint 
1 suction cup
Foam

Procedure:
Drill holes into the PVC pipe, 8-12 will do. Drill another hole on the elbow joint at the point where it bends. Gat some air line tubing and put in through the hole. Place the elbow joint on one end of the pie and the end cap on the other. Make sure the air line tubing goes through the elbow joint and into the pvc pipe. Superglue or silicon the suction cup on to the end cap so it can stick to the tank bottom if you don't have substrate. If you have a substrate, you may substitute the suction cup with a rock to prevent the sponge filter from fleating away. Now, poke a hole into your desired piece of foam/sponge and insert the tube in. You can now hook it into your air pump.

Is this clear enough? I can post pics if you need it.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Can't offer you no pictures, but googel 'Hambruger Mattenfilter' works great for any sized tank, all you need it sponge/foam and a lil pump like you'd find at the home store for them lil waterfountains


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! I made one using old filter intakes, a baby food jar, sponge and old air tubing. All from scratch. I can't wait to see if it works!


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

Detailed DIY picture thread please.......:mrgreen:


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll take pics after school today.


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's the pics!


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Here's the pics!



http://i197.photobucket.com/albums/aa48/Victoria_Cox/100_9897.jpg


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

:lol: forgive me the laugh...but when I first looked at the picture i was lil puzzled and wondered just why you'd stick it in a candle jar.....I guess I'm not awake enough yet to realize there's orange sponges out there :lol:

Job well done - How do you like it/ working well ?


----------



## La Reina (Oct 25, 2009)

Hey maybe I could patent that... The Candle Filter!

I actually took it apart and went out and got a little power filter. I think it would be great in a cycled fry tank, but mine is just cycling now and needed some more oompf.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

La Reina said:


> Hey maybe I could patent that... The Candle Filter!


:lol: the new bling for your tank


----------

